# Have a spot or two on the bay boat in POC



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

A buddy and his boy had to cancel. I'm bay fishing solo in POC through the weekend. I fish alone all the time and it's no biggie. But thought I share the wind, dirty water and cold beer.

I have a Cajun 21 w a Johnson 150 Oceanrunner....with a big arse Bimini top. Wanting to work the jetties when the wind lays a bit for Kings and bonuses. Until then I'm working the bays and protected water.

Cover your share of expenses. Shoot me a pm here to include a number where I can contact you. I'm in POC now and about to drop the boat in the water.

Tight lines.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice Yeti. Lol. Be careful and go find them fish! Drink a few coldies for me.


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Thx SoTex! I love my Yeti!! 

To the ramp!!


----------

